# Wahl zum Forum-User 2017



## Larry Laffer (18 Dezember 2017)

An dieser Stelle, die Wahl des User 2017.
 Wie im jeden Jahr, ist dies eine offene Wahl wo für die Nominierten je nur eine Stimme abgegeben werden kann.
 Der Gewinner erhält für ein Jahr einen Wanderpokal, in dem sein Name eingraviert wird.


----------



## weißnix_ (18 Dezember 2017)

Ich mach mal den Start - hat den Vorteil das ich es nicht vergessen kann


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Dezember 2017)

Gelöscht. Unter Tapatalk wurde bei mir der Umfrageteil nicht angezeigt.


----------



## weißnix_ (18 Dezember 2017)

Mein Kreuz hab ich nicht im Post sondern in der Umfrage gemacht 
war das verkehrt

oliver, trink noch'n Kafffee :lol:


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2017)

Thema hochschieben ...


----------



## Senator42 (22 Dezember 2017)

die 1. stimme an larry.
> in dem sein Name eingraviert
muss ich jetzt eine Graviermaschine bauen ? :roll:


----------



## Heinileini (22 Dezember 2017)

Senator42 schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt eine Graviermaschine bauen ?


Es spricht nichts Gravierendes dagegen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2017)

Push ...
(da darf ruhig noch ein bißchen was passieren ...)


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2017)

Nicht nur ein bisschen, kommt in die Kontakte, Leute...:sm10:


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Januar 2018)

Und noch einmal ... Push !
:sm4:


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Januar 2018)

... und noch einmal ... 8)


----------



## Heinileini (3 Januar 2018)

Ich fürchte Larry, das musst Du als ProgrammSchleife formulieren - sonst versteht das hier keiner?


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Januar 2018)

So schlecht ist die Wahlbeteilung bis jetzt garnicht.
Der Tiefstand von 2014 ist 9 Tage vor Schluss bereits überschritten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2018)

Warum schreibt ihr die Aufforderung zur Stimmabgabe nicht einfach in Eure Signatur?


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich fürchte Larry, das musst Du als ProgrammSchleife formulieren - sonst versteht das hier keiner?



Mach mal einen Vorschlag dafür ... mir fällt dazu gerade kein Code ein ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## maxder2te (4 Januar 2018)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr die Aufforderung zur Stimmabgabe nicht einfach in Eure Signatur?


Hab deine Signatur übernommen, falls dir das recht ist.


----------



## Heinileini (4 Januar 2018)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Vorschlag dafür ... mir fällt dazu gerade kein Code ein ...


Wirklich nicht?
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2018)

... noch 2 Tage und der Rest von heute ... soll das denn jetzt wirklich schon der Endstand sein ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Januar 2018)

Ich bin dafür das alle Normierte Wahlkampf machen... 

Wie in die USA.. 

Bram


----------



## Heinileini (10 Januar 2018)

@Bram


de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das alle Normierte Wahlkampf machen...


Meinst Du "alle Nominierte"?



> Wie in die USA..


Ein Trumpeltier können wir aber nicht gebrauchen!

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Januar 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @Bram
> 
> Meinst Du "alle Nominierte"?
> 
> ...



Die im TOP 10..

Neiiin kein Trump . um Gottes Wille.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das alle Normierte Wahlkampf machen...



Was sollen sie denn versprechen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Januar 2018)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was sollen sie denn versprechen?



24/7 Rufbereitschaft für das Forum


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Januar 2018)

@Bram:
Warum willst du denn ein Wahlversprechen für etwas, was wir hier schon ganz lange haben ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ADS_0x1 (11 Januar 2018)

... fällt mir nur der Spruch ein: 

Irgendwo auf der Welt ist immer 10:00 Uhr  Und da von uns immer jemand irgendwo auf der Welt unterwegs ist, hat Larry definitiv Recht!


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Januar 2018)

So ... dann habe ich jetzt (kurz vor Schluß) auch noch mal abgestimmt ...


----------



## hucki (12 Januar 2018)

*Chapeau! **Chapeau! **Chapeau!

Hallo Harald,
 meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "User des Jahres".
*:sm24:

Glückwunsch auch an die Plazierten Blockmove und ChristophD.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Januar 2018)

Also dann ... um 9:00 Uhr habe ich es leider nicht geschafft.
Meinen Allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch an :
- den "User des Jahres" schlechthin - Harald
- den verdient Zweitplazierten - Dieter
- den verdient Drittplazierten - Christoph
- selbstverständlich auch an uns, die wir es immerhin in die Top10 geschafft haben
- und genauso selbstverständlich an alle anderen, die auch nominiert worden sind, es aber leider nicht bis in die Top10 geschafft haben.
Bedenkt bitte alle :  Aus meiner Sicht ist (wie ich schon einmal geschrieben habe, allein die Nominierung schon eine Art "Ritterschlag" denn diese ist ja schon daraus entstanden, dass man ein Engagement für dieses Forum und auch für die Probleme Anderer an den Tag gelegt hat und versucht hat zu helfen - was ich für eine absolut tolle Leistung und Einstellung halte.

In diesem Sinne
Liebe Grüße an euch alle
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Januar 2018)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche an Harald, Dieter und Christoph und auch noch mal ein großes Danke für eure viele kompetente und schnelle Unterstützungen, welche mich auch immer 
wieder weiter bringen. Natürlich auch ein Danke an alle anderen.


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Harald, Dieter und Christoph für GOLD, SILBER und BRONZE.
Ebenso an alle anderen Plazierten und Nominierten.

Demnächst muss ein QR-Code auf den Pokal, um alle Gewinner noch sehen zu können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, an die drei Helfer für alle Lebenslagen der Automatisierungstechnik. 
Bitte weiter so. 



Tommi schrieb:


> Demnächst muss ein QR-Code auf den Pokal, um alle Gewinner noch sehen zu können.


Sehe ich nicht so, wir können für Harald einfach eine Strichliste machen, bis
er in Rente geht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2018)

Der Harald gehört doch zum Inventar, oder? Also bei mir lief er außer Wertung  .

Natürlich hast du den Titel verdient, Harald. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

:s11:


----------



## Heinileini (12 Januar 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, wir können für Harald einfach eine Strichliste machen, bis
> er in Rente geht.


Hat jemand noch einen Karton EndlosPapier für die StrichListe? Kann mir nämlich nicht bzw. nur mit Grauen vorstellen, dass Harald seine Aktivität im Forum abrupt mit seiner Verrentung einstellen wird. 

Gratulation Harald!


----------



## Safety (13 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
  ich gratuliere dem Gewinner PN/DP!
  Und hoffe auf weitere interessante Diskussionen, auch im Bereich Maschinensicherheit.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Januar 2018)

Ich gratuliere PN/DP zum Sieg.
Harald, du hast es wirklich mehr als verdient!

Selber bedanke ich mich bei allen, die mich nominiert und gewählt haben 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (13 Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank an alle die sich an der Wahl beteiligt haben und besonderen Dank an die, die mir ihre Stimme gegeben haben! Ich fühle mich wirklich sehr geehrt. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an alle die nominiert wurden.

Gruß, Harald


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2018)

@ Harald: schick mal ein Bild von dem neu gravierten Eintrag auf dem Pokal

@ Ralf: Vielen Dank für die Moderation


----------



## Senator42 (14 Januar 2018)

// { --- OFF Topic ---


Heinileini schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Karton EndlosPapier


habe sogar noch 2, passend für Nadeldrucker.
kann ich abgeben.  Abhl. in Nürnberg
// --- OFF Topic --- }


----------

